# Star Trek Discovery



## longknife (Mar 28, 2017)

Does anyone know anything about this show? I came across it on Wiki and it says it's set for airing on CBS All Access (whatever that is). It only lists one episode with no airing date. The CBS says it's in production @ www.cbs.com/shows/star-trek-discovery/news/


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2017)

longknife said:


> Does anyone know anything about this show? I came across it on Wiki and it says it's set for airing on CBS All Access (whatever that is). It only lists one episode with no airing date. The CBS says it's in production @ www.cbs.com/shows/star-trek-discovery/news/



Queer Trek? Yeah, it's a guaranteed turkey. When pushing the lefts political agenda is the basis for a show, entertainment will be lost.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 28, 2017)

longknife said:


> Does anyone know anything about this show? I came across it on Wiki and it says it's set for airing on CBS All Access (whatever that is). It only lists one episode with no airing date. The CBS says it's in production @ www.cbs.com/shows/star-trek-discovery/news/



I was excited about this when they first confirmed it would be made, because Bryan Fuller was the showrunner.  However, he has since left the production, so now I'm unsure whether to be hopeful.  I know that one of the stars is supposed to be Sonequa Martin-Green, who plays Sasha on The Walking Dead.

CBS All Access is CBS's streaming service.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 28, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know anything about this show? I came across it on Wiki and it says it's set for airing on CBS All Access (whatever that is). It only lists one episode with no airing date. The CBS says it's in production @ www.cbs.com/shows/star-trek-discovery/news/
> ...


You are one _miserable_ bastard aren't you


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 28, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


It's PC Star Trek for the same-sex attracted crowd.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 28, 2017)

longknife said:


> Does anyone know anything about this show? I came across it on Wiki and it says it's set for airing on CBS All Access (whatever that is). It only lists one episode with no airing date. The CBS says it's in production @ www.cbs.com/shows/star-trek-discovery/news/




I believe the first episode is scheduled to air on broadcast television with all other episodes "airing" on CBS All Access which is, if I'm not mistaken, a pay for thing...


Fuck them if it is. I pay for Internet, I pay for cable, I'll be damned if I'm going to pay to watch television on the Internet...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 28, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Star Trek has always ruffled conservative snowflake feathers.  Nobody expects you not to cry about it.


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 28, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Star Trek has always ruffled conservative snowflake feathers.  Nobody expects you not to cry about it.



I know. What a terrible show. The idea, that somehow, people should try and get along...


----------



## westwall (Mar 28, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know anything about this show? I came across it on Wiki and it says it's set for airing on CBS All Access (whatever that is). It only lists one episode with no airing date. The CBS says it's in production @ www.cbs.com/shows/star-trek-discovery/news/
> ...






Sad but true.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 28, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


I love TOS, TNG was way too PC for me now even though I was OC at the time.
As I grew up I realized why major conflicts were eternal...they were a bunch of PC pussies.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



No doubt you will be one of the 15 dedicated viewers of the show.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> [
> I love TOS, TNG was way too PC for me now even though I was OC at the time.
> As I grew up I realized why major conflicts were eternal...they were a bunch of PC pussies.



I didn't mind TNG, and really liked DS9. Voyager was a bit hard to take. I thought Enterprise was better than it got credit for.

But this time they have jumped the shark, they are defiling the franchise.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 29, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Never been into Star Trek.  But if it bunches your panties up so badly, there must be something good about it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



It is irrelevant save for the disgrace of it having an honored name. It is a web only show, which means they will shoot all 10 episodes, despite the fact that it will be a major flop. It will not appeal to Trek fans, and as you illustrate, most fascists have no interest in the series. In the end, it appeals to no one, but the gay lobby...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 29, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It is irrelevant save for the disgrace of it having an honored name. It is a web only show, which means they will shoot all 10 episodes, despite the fact that it will be a major flop



Then stop obsessing over it.  Good grief


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 29, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Why won't it appeal to Trek fans?  Just because it has a gay character?  Because it is on All Access?


----------



## Flopper (Mar 29, 2017)

longknife said:


> Does anyone know anything about this show? I came across it on Wiki and it says it's set for airing on CBS All Access (whatever that is). It only lists one episode with no airing date. The CBS says it's in production @ www.cbs.com/shows/star-trek-discovery/news/


*It's a the first series developed for CBS All Access a new pay service featuring new and old CBS series plus new content.  As I understand it, Star Trek Discover with debut the first 13 episodes on CBS Television in the fall but you'll have to subscribe to CBS All Access for further episodes, pretty tricky.

I think the new series is going to cover the time period before the original Star Trek tv series.  *


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



To start with.. The CBS service is a pay service that has commercials and uses and antiquated streaming technology that ensures lots of buffering and crappy playback.

We already did a reboot of Star Trek on the big screen, so the path to success on TV is to recreate what made TOS and TNG successful.  A dynamic captain and crew with a regard for the physics involved in space travel. Discovery is a disaster on all these fronts, another prequel that unlike Enterprise, ignores the why and how of space to try and pump up the action. 

This show has no chance.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 29, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Perhaps it will be as you describe, but you seem to know an awful lot about it for a show which hasn't aired yet and just began filming a couple of months ago.

I've liked every show Bryan Fuller has created (that has made it past the pilot).  Wonderfalls, Dead Like Me, Pushing Daisies, and Hannibal were all excellent IMO.  I'm hoping that Discovery will continue to use Fuller's vision for the show because of his previous work, but he's no longer in control of things.  On the other hand, now I'm excited for American Gods, which Fuller is heading up.  

Oh, and what makes you say Star Trek is particularly concerned with the physics of space travel?  The shows and movies have always suffered from the same small scale that sci fi films generally do; in order to show space battles up close, the writers tend to ignore the vast distances involved and incredible speeds which must be attained.  I don't doubt Discovery does the same, but why do you call it a disaster regarding the physics of space travel?  Again I have to question how you seem to know so much about a show that is started filming just 2 months ago.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Bryan Fuller left the show.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 29, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I said he's no longer running it.  He's still apparently an executive producer and may remain involved in the development to some degree.  It's also possible the scripts he wrote will be used.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 29, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


*If it's successful, it may be a new business model for the networks. Introduce viewers to the new series by putting the first season on TV.  If successful, put the next season on a pay services.  A new way to suck money out of viewer's pocket.  *


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2017)

Flopper said:


> [
> 
> *If it's successful, it may be a new business model for the networks. Introduce viewers to the new series by putting the first season on TV.  If successful, put the next season on a pay services.  A new way to suck money out of viewer's pocket.  *



It's a model that Netflix and Amazon long ago leveraged. CBS is late to the game and doesn't grasp that a pay service does not embed commercials.  The CBS services is moving into a highly crowded field that is dominated by Netflix and Amazon, with Sony (Playstation,) Apple, and Microsoft all crowding into it. Sony and Microsoft both have top notch technology (as do Netflix and Amazon.) Apple TV may be crap, but they are negotiating with Microsoft to license their technology (as usual) so should soon have decent streaming.

Besides the Triple A list, there is Vudu, Sling, Hulu, HBOgo, etc.CBS is WAY down the list, late to the game and running shit software.

I don't see this ending well for them.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 29, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


they defiled the franchise with Enterprise....


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 29, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I'm not sure who they think their audience is going to be.  Who has been clamoring for a pay streaming service with commercials?  

CBS would have to have enough content that people aren't willing to do without.  I don't think they do.  They are supposed to offer a "largely" commercial-free subscription for $10 a month instead of $6, but they don't have the kind of library and original content people can get from Netflix or Amazon for that price.


----------



## Divine Wind (Mar 30, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I think it's more about *$$$*.  

As the article below notes, Hollywood seems to be engaged in "_*queerbaiting*_"; "_media where the creators integrate homoeroticism and other identifiers to lure in a LGBT audience, yet never include actual representation for fear of alienating a wider audience._"   It's a threefer for those invested in these entertainment projects - they attract more audience members, squash any major protests by this same group of audience members and also generate just enough controversy worth millions of dollars in free advertising.  Let's not forget Beauty and the Beast opened to record sales.  No doubt the homophobes bitching about it on USMB contributed to those sales.  

Are ‘Beauty and the Beast’ and ‘Power Rangers’ queerbaiting LGBT fans?

Box Office: 'Beauty And The Beast' Tops 'Batman V Superman' And 'Suicide Squad'
_Walt Disney's Beauty and the Beast continues to reign supreme as the Emma Watson/Dan Stevens romantic musical earned another $9.5 million on Tuesday, putting its domestic cume over the $330m mark. The official 12-day domestic total is $335.6m.

_


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> [
> 
> Queer Trek? Yeah, it's a guaranteed turkey. When pushing the lefts political agenda is the basis for a show, entertainment will be lost.



I'm sure that there was someone like you in the 1960's who said the same thing about Star Trek encouraging mixed marriages. 






I'll bet that image still makes you angry 50 years later. 

and I'll be 20 years go, this made you angry. 






Now, all that said, my problem with Star Trek Discovery is that once again, you have Viacom trying to build a network around a Star Trek show. 

Hey, guys, you tried this for 11 years with UPN, and all you did was produce two mediocre Star Trek shows and a bunch of other shows nobody remembers today.  

They could produce a reasonably budgeted Star Trek show and put it on the CW, which they own, and frankly, already has most of that audience watching its programming. It would probably get respectable ratings.  

(CW is what UPN aspired to be and never achieved). 

The irony was, that for all it's problems, TNG did a great job of introducing the Trek Universe to a whole new generation of fans and promoted the franchise because it had a good cast and some good writing after season 2.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> To start with.. The CBS service is a pay service that has commercials and uses and antiquated streaming technology that ensures lots of buffering and crappy playback.
> 
> We already did a reboot of Star Trek on the big screen, so the path to success on TV is to recreate what made TOS and TNG successful. A dynamic captain and crew with a regard for the physics involved in space travel. Discovery is a disaster on all these fronts, another prequel that unlike Enterprise, ignores the why and how of space to try and pump up the action.
> 
> This show has no chance.



well, they've already greenlit a second season.  

Now, I didn't get on the bandwagon for the same reason others didn't.  I didn't like the pilot that much and am kind of offended at the thought of paying for a TV show.  But I recently got the blue rays for this, and its... actually pretty good.  

I would say that it isn't your father's Trek.  It's a lot darker, the characters swear a lot.  I still have three more episodes to watch... but we'll see.  I like some of the plot twists.  

What I don't care for is what they did with the Klingons.  But they've been messing with the Klingons since 1978 and the Motion picture gave them bumps on the head for some reason.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 2, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > To start with.. The CBS service is a pay service that has commercials and uses and antiquated streaming technology that ensures lots of buffering and crappy playback.
> ...



The evolution of Klingons through the various Star Trek shows and movies has been pretty silly.  Discovery is different from the other Star Trek stuff I've seen, but I still enjoyed the first season.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> The evolution of Klingons through the various Star Trek shows and movies has been pretty silly. Discovery is different from the other Star Trek stuff I've seen, but I still enjoyed the first season.



I think the think about the Klingons is that they are always kind of a story device. In the 1960s, they were a metaphor for the Soviets.  In TNG, they were a metaphor for glasnost and reconciliation.   Discovery's Klingons seem to be religious fanatics and a metaphor for our Jihadist enemies.   Or maybe I am reading too much into it.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jan 2, 2019)

One can only hope a Phaser will overload.


----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2019)

You are telling us that you're actually PAYING to watch this?

I'll wait for the free reruns in a year or so.


----------



## deanrd (Jan 3, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know anything about this show? I came across it on Wiki and it says it's set for airing on CBS All Access (whatever that is). It only lists one episode with no airing date. The CBS says it's in production @ www.cbs.com/shows/star-trek-discovery/news/
> ...


 A homophobe saying that pushing the idea of science and education is leftist and part of a political agenda. 
 Hilarious!


----------



## Flopper (Jan 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > To start with.. The CBS service is a pay service that has commercials and uses and antiquated streaming technology that ensures lots of buffering and crappy playback.
> ...


I only saw a couple episodes.  I saw little relationship to any of the previous star treks.

Story lines on Star Trek and TNG and to some extent Voyager and Enterprise were often morality lessons exploring such topics as the importance of each moment of life, immortality, racial prejudice, the needs of the many vs the needs of the few, limits of honesty, what it means to be human, importance of honor, individual freedom, etc...  Discovery just seems to be another space adventure.   Operation Wetback - Wikipedia,


----------



## Flopper (Jan 4, 2019)

TheOldSchool said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


The original Star Trek series was the Wagon Train TV series set in outer space, exploring a new frontier, aliens replacing the Indians and assorted characters along the way, and each week a morality tale where good conquers evil.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2019)

Flopper said:


> I only saw a couple episodes. I saw little relationship to any of the previous star treks.
> 
> Story lines on Star Trek and TNG and to some extent Voyager and Enterprise were often morality lessons exploring such topics as the importance of each moment of life, immortality, racial prejudice, the needs of the many vs the needs of the few, limits of honesty, what it means to be human, importance of honor, individual freedom, etc... Discovery just seems to be another space adventure.



I kind of see that as a valid criticism. This is Star Trek for HBO. People are dropping F-bombs and having sex. 

This is more in the mold of DS9 or Babylon 5, where you have continuing storylines...Everything isn't wrapped up in an hour.


----------



## sparky (Jan 4, 2019)

~S~


----------



## Flopper (Jan 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > I only saw a couple episodes. I saw little relationship to any of the previous star treks.
> ...


Most series have gone to continuing story lines.  If they had to depend on the quality of each episode to keep audiences returning, most of them would be lucky to last a session.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2019)

Flopper said:


> Most series have gone to continuing story lines. If they had to depend on the quality of each episode to keep audiences returning, most of them would be lucky to last a session.



You know what, I kind of take an opposite view.  I think "episodic" story telling in TV was a detriment. 

Let's take Star Trek.  You had "City on the Edge of Forever", where Kirk was willing to let the whole of history become undone to save the life of the woman he loved, but in the end, let's her get run over by a truck to correct the timeline.  This was kind of a profound thing. 

And it never gets mentioned again.  

That's why I think the best Trek was actually Deep Space Nine.  It had this great story arc that unfolded over seven seasons.  Things happened that changed characters over the course of the series and we saw that change.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 5, 2019)

Flopper said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I think part of the reason for moving away from self-contained episode television is the changing way people watch TV.  Binge-watching makes longer story arcs not only more viable, but in many ways preferable.

Of course, I think the idea that "most series have gone to continuing story lines" is an exaggeration.  There is still plenty of episodic television.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 6, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Most series have gone to continuing story lines. If they had to depend on the quality of each episode to keep audiences returning, most of them would be lucky to last a session.
> ...


I can't say I really liked Deep Space Nine.   I don't even remember the continuing story line.  I guess I never really thought the characters were that interesting.  To me, TNG was the most interesting.  I thought there was excellent character development and good stories lines.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 6, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Well, it seems everything I watch has this background story.  Remember the X-Files.  Almost every week, there would be the understated promise of "next week all will be revealed" which it never was.  Star Trek's continuing story lines were more subtle and less cliffhangers.

I agree Binge-watching has certainly contributed to the continuing story line.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 7, 2019)

Flopper said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Actually, as I remember it The X-Files were usually pretty self-contained episodes.  Only occasionally did they go with the over-arching story.  I think the more wide-ranging story became more common in later seasons.  It's been years since I watched the show, though.


----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2019)

Flopper said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



The continuing story of DS9 was very clear. Captain Sisko was picked by the beings living in the wormhole to be their Emissary to the Bajorans. Everything else centered around that plot. Everything else was secondary although the Founders attempt to take over the quadrant played a big part.
I never thought Avery Brooks was that great of an actor but the role seemed to fit him.
Armin Shimmerman as Quark was great!


----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 7, 2019)

DS9 was boring to me at first but after Babylon 5 taught me the arc I revisited it with new eyes.


----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 7, 2019)

Had a crush on Penny Johnson...


----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 8, 2019)

DS9 picked up a lot after Worf joined the show....


----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 11, 2019)

I have no words.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 12, 2019)

Audubon Zed said:


> I have no words.



Babylon 5 was pretty good. And largely forgotten today, unfortunately.  I don't even think it has a cult following.  

Ironically, what made Star Trek the phenomenon it was that it had just enough episodes to get into syndication, at a time when small UHF stations were looking for filler.  This couldn't happen today.  

So a really good SF show like Babylon 5 or Farscape or Firefly disappears into the ether...


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 12, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Audubon Zed said:
> 
> 
> > I have no words.
> ...



Babylon 5 wasn't cancelled.  It was planned from the beginning for 5 seasons, which it got.  It also had a bunch of spin-off content.  Farscape was cancelled after 4 seasons, but that was in large part a budget issue: ScyFy didn't want to pay as much as the show cost.  Of course, the content they tried to replace Farscape with failed completely and they eventually paid to have a final TV movie made.  Firefly suffered from horrible advertising and mismanagement by Fox, broadcasting the episodes out of order.  If the Firefly situation had happened today, I think one of the streaming services would have picked it up and we'd have gotten more seasons.


----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 12, 2019)

Yes. B5 was a complete arc...So tell me about Bonnie Hammer since you know so much...


----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jan 12, 2019)

Audubon Zed said:


> Yes. B5 was a complete arc...So tell me about Bonnie Hammer since you know so much...



I actually never watched B5.  I've read a bit about it, though, and I became interested in Straczynski after reading his comic series Rising Stars.  I might yet try watching B5, but it's very dated.  However, from what I've read, his 5 year plan for B5 was very unusual in television.


----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 12, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Audubon Zed said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. B5 was a complete arc...So tell me about Bonnie Hammer since you know so much...
> ...



Pioneer.  Watch sometime and get back.

B5 is a big industrial black hole for too many.


----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 12, 2019)

STD sucks btw.


----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 13, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Babylon 5 wasn't cancelled. It was planned from the beginning for 5 seasons, which it got. It also had a bunch of spin-off content. Farscape was cancelled after 4 seasons, but that was in large part a budget issue: ScyFy didn't want to pay as much as the show cost. Of course, the content they tried to replace Farscape with failed completely and they eventually paid to have a final TV movie made. Firefly suffered from horrible advertising and mismanagement by Fox, broadcasting the episodes out of order. If the Firefly situation had happened today, I think one of the streaming services would have picked it up and we'd have gotten more seasons.



I didn't say that B5 was cancelled.  And while it was planned for 5 season, they were originally going to cut it off at four, quickly wrap things up, and then they got a fifth season on TNT they probably shouldn't have bothered with.  TNT then produced the spinoff Crusade and cancelled it before a single episode aired. 

But you are right, Firefly and Farscape were great series completely mismanaged by Network Suits.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jan 13, 2019)

The unique trait of the original Star Trek series was its social examination of society, and issues of the time using the constant analogies.  Also the technology which was kind a blueprint for computer nerds, and others to actually develop some of it.  From desktop computers, to floppy disks, and other groundbreaking technology.  It was truly remarkable.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Babylon 5 wasn't cancelled. It was planned from the beginning for 5 seasons, which it got. It also had a bunch of spin-off content. Farscape was cancelled after 4 seasons, but that was in large part a budget issue: ScyFy didn't want to pay as much as the show cost. Of course, the content they tried to replace Farscape with failed completely and they eventually paid to have a final TV movie made. Firefly suffered from horrible advertising and mismanagement by Fox, broadcasting the episodes out of order. If the Firefly situation had happened today, I think one of the streaming services would have picked it up and we'd have gotten more seasons.
> ...



As far as I know Crusade was broadcast on TNT, although apparently it was out of order, and only 13 of a planned 22 episodes.  It sounds similar to the way Firefly was mismanaged, actually.  There were also 2 or 3 B5 TV movies.  My point was that your comment about a really good sci-fi show disappearing didn't seem to apply.  None of the 3 shows you mentioned just disappeared.  B5 had a good run for a sci-fi TV show, had a spin-off series at least partially aired, and had multiple TV movies made.  Not bad for a show that apparently aired on a failed TV network (Prime Time Entertainment).  Farscape had 4 seasons, then was brought back for a story completing mini-series 2 or 3 years later.  Firefly didn't even last a season, but gained a huge following for a show that had one incomplete and aired out-of-order first season, and ended up getting a theatrical movie release with Serenity.

I still see occasional calls for Firefly to get a new season.  I still see people talk about how groundbreaking Babylon 5 was for a sci-fi show, or just as a TV show in general.  Of the 3 shows, Farscape is the one I'd say is closest to having just disappeared, as it never seemed to have the same sort of popularity/following of the other shows, and I don't see it discussed very often.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 13, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I think the point I was making, and I'm sorry it got lost in the weeds, was that the unique situation of Star Trek developing a cult following that lead to SIX follow up series (if you count the animated series) and 13 movies was because of the unique situation of how it was rediscovered in syndication.  

This is something that simply can't happen today.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That's true enough.  There's just so much content now that shows gaining popularity in syndication is almost impossible.  Every other network and streaming service is creating their own series, so getting viewers to watch something previously broadcast elsewhere is a losing proposition.  It's sure to create situations where good shows get lost in the clutter.


----------

